# PETA and horse stories?



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone had any stories they had about PETA (not the ones that are normal, the extremist). 

I've always heard interesting stories, but I can't seem to remember some.

I know that a long, long, long time ago my friend was at a show and some PETA extremist came to the show, throwing (what looked like blood--but it wasn't!) red water at the girls, who wore leather and rode horses, etc.

I'm just curious to hear anything that extremist has done?
I'm a curious person, so just wonder any stories that happened to you or a friend, or that you heard would be nice to share.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

There's this whole campaign from last year. Lea Michele Exposes Horse-Drawn Carriage Cruelty | PETA.org

Watch the video with audio..then mute it. Muted, it just appears to be horses doing their jobs. With Lea Michele's whiny voice, oh my god, the world is just ending as we know it.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh those ignorant PETAs. :rofl: :rofl:
I wonder how many people who are actually know things about horses that are a part of PETA. Most of them are probably city people who don't know any better and get pulled in by the TV and internet propaganda.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sorry. I can't read this. All I have to do is hear or read "PETA" and my mind screams.... "IDIOTS" and goes into Avoidance Mode.


----------



## Red Raiders (Aug 15, 2012)

Idiots! City folk! Northern Yankees! That's what PETA is


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry, never had any experience with them concerning horses, but with dogs...oh boy!!! They used to come to the dOg shows (often in parks surrounded by busy highways) and open up the dog crates so the dogs could 'be fRee!" yeah, and get smashed by cars. 

I had a dog that was a search and rescue dog, then retired to become a therapy dog. Becasue of her breed, and becasue the kids she worked with loved it so much, we often put costumes on her to work with the kids. She was TOTALLY used to wearing "clothes" becasue of her job. SHe didn't mind it AT ALL, in fact would get excited when the costumes came out, becasue she knew she could 'work' at Getting petted and fussed over. Our therapy group had a booth at a pet expo and a certain male actor who is a big time pETA member (don't know if I can say his name without getting in trouble ) came up, saw my dog in costume surrounded by adoring kids- she was ACTUALLY asleep at the time she was so upset) AND STARTED SCREAMING at me about dog abuse !!! A short time later, the local ASPSCA rep came up and laughed - she knew Brandy and my dog had done some bnefits for them. SHe said this actor had sworn outr a dog abuse complaint about me and she had to check it out. SHe lifted yup my half asleep dog;s sunglasses, asked her if she was abused, got a kiss, then laughed again. End of compaint.

However, if you will allow me, I would like to rant a little on the costume subject. My dog was in costume to get a lauygh or smile from abused/sick kids, and sometimes to work benefits to get donations (get picture with dog). Most people loved it, but we occasionally would get someone saying it was "Horrible to make my dog dress up" As I said before, my dog could care less, bu EVEN if she did, i didn't feel guilty. I fed her, gave her the best care, tons of attention and love, and if I asked her to do something she didn't like for a couple of hours s a week, I DON"T think that is abuse. If i could get all my wants met by drEssing up a few hours a week instead of working full time, I would jump at it! LOL. ANyway, thanks for letting me rant, and PETa MEMBERS ARE defintely WEIRDOS!!

hERE ARE SOME PICTURES - MINE IS THE UPSET dOBE!! lol


----------



## Budhorse4 (May 4, 2012)

Customcanines said:


> Sorry, never had any experience with them concerning horses, but with dogs...oh boy!!! They used to come to the dOg shows (often in parks surrounded by busy highways) and open up the dog crates so the dogs could 'be fRee!" yeah, and get smashed by cars.
> 
> I had a dog that was a search and rescue dog, then retired to become a therapy dog. Becasue of her breed, and becasue the kids she worked with loved it so much, we often put costumes on her to work with the kids. She was TOTALLY used to wearing "clothes" becasue of her job. SHe didn't mind it AT ALL, in fact would get excited when the costumes came out, becasue she knew she could 'work' at Getting petted and fussed over. Our therapy group had a booth at a pet expo and a certain male actor who is a big time pETA member (don't know if I can say his name without getting in trouble ) came up, saw my dog in costume surrounded by adoring kids- she was ACTUALLY asleep at the time she was so upset) AND STARTED SCREAMING at me about dog abuse !!! A short time later, the local ASPSCA rep came up and laughed - she knew Brandy and my dog had done some bnefits for them. SHe said this actor had sworn outr a dog abuse complaint about me and she had to check it out. SHe lifted yup my half asleep dog;s sunglasses, asked her if she was abused, got a kiss, then laughed again. End of compaint.
> 
> ...


Aren't Dobes the greatest?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I worked for a carriage company a bit ago and people would go insane if the horses broke out in a sweat on a hot day. They pulled a wagon as a team for 15 minutes every half hour and were always offered water upon return. But that horse is sweating!!!! He must be abused!!!! 

After a couple months of that I just ended up walking away. I couldn't handle stupidity anymore. If someone came up with a critical eye, I'd let my coworker handle it because I didn't have the patience to be nice anymore.

The horses in the video looked fine. They are work horses. The stalls didn't appear to be covered in feces like she claimed, and the ramp going up the stairs was padded with rubber for safety. God forbid a horse breaks a sweat these days.

Here's a couple pics of our poor, abused carriage ponies.




























So abused, right?


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

awww I love those pics of your dobe all dressed up. She sure is shiny! I love the breed and miss my old one.
I'm very curious as to who this famous person is who acused you of abuse though.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Copperhead, gorgeous horses and scenery! Um, I mean, you horrible, abusive owner! How DARE you make those poor hawrses work! Dey shud be running free and wyld! :wink:


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks! I really enjoyed that job, except for the "stupids". But I guess they were right after all. Those horses are so unhappy. And you see the upturned fur on the right horse in the first pic? His harness must be rubbing him raw! The agony!

Never mind that horse is semi retired and only pulls 3 times a year in a light hitch, with 4 people in the back. He loved his job...but he's a horse, what does he know? He needs PETA to tell him he's miserable.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Man I wonder how they would feel about Mackinaw Island and all of the carriage rides up there. Other walking and bikes, that is the only other mode of transportation. No PETA stories here, I just find their stories funny.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

This is Ralph, also semi retired. He is mainly a pastur pet but when he goes off his grain, we would hook him up to an empty wagon and drive him around for a lap to make him think he was still working. His spirits would lift and he would eat again. This was one of those times.

I guess he needs someone to tell him he's abused too and he should hate his job.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

These people are terrorists in my eyes. 
And the HSUS isn't much better.
Wayne Pacelle, president of the HSUS in 1993:
" we have no ethical obligation to preserve the different breeds of livestock produced through selective breeding.....one generation and out.
We have no problems with the extinction of domestic animals. They are creations of human selective breeding"
Scary.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> These people are terrorists in my eyes.
> And the HSUS isn't much better.
> Wayne Pacelle, president of the HSUS in 1993:
> " we have no ethical obligation to preserve the different breeds of livestock produced through selective breeding.....one generation and out.
> ...


So all horses need to die, since all horses have been domesticated or came from domesticated stock, except for maybe the preswalskis horse...who may or may not have some kind of domestication in its early existence. 

Seems legit. :-|


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, and dogs, cats, parakeets, hamsters..........they sure as hell collect a bunch of money for that....if people only knew
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

there is nothing Normal about PETA they have killed more animals than many of the kill shelters.. Just so they would not have to be domesticated
Peta Kills Animals


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Red Raiders said:


> Idiots! City folk! Northern Yankees! That's what PETA is


ROFLMAO I resemble that remark. Even though I grew up in a Northern city, I am STILL smart enough to avoid the tripe that PETA tries to peddle. After 42 years in the bosom of a true Southern Family (It took an act of God to get my in-laws to accept me), I am almost a Reb. I'd probably be totally accepted if I'd just quit trying to get them to accept that they lost and move on. 

ROFLMAO


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HagonNag said:


> After 42 years in the bosom of a true Southern Family (It took an act of God to get my in-laws to accept me), I am almost a Reb. I'd probably be totally accepted if I'd just quit trying to get them to accept that they lost and move on.


All y'all **** Yankees! The War of Northern Aggression was y'alls fault! If you'd just left the Suthun states alone, we wouldn't have had all the froo-fah! The South will rise again!

Flounces off and calls for her mint julep..... :rofl:


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

::::Handing Speed Racer her mint julep:::: I totally understand...Here...have one of my specially made juleps. I grow the mint myself and it's good Maker's Mark Bourbon (My husband's a Maker's Mark ambassador!)

It's all right, just fan yourself. Bless your heart, this will pass....


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

No run-ins as far as horses are concerned, but cattle.. Oh yes. ha Once at a cattle show at the MN State Fair, some friends and I were assulted by some PETA/crazy types. I don't know if they were actually PETA, but they were crazy, so its all the same, as far as I'm concerned. There were some people mulling about the staging area, but none of us thought anything of it really.. Then the group just merged on us and were shouting rude things and started to "educate" the public about how we starve our cattle to get them ready and so on.. They also mentioned something about how we, as farmers, rape the earth and such. Then one of the people went to grab my leadline.. My cow moved into him, stepped on him and he started beating on her to get her off.. Kind of ironic, I thought. By that point security had come and they were removed..

I show registered Holsteins. The bone structure does show on dairy cattle. It does _not_ mean they are starving. That is just how dairy cattle are built. I love my cows..










Peja, Passion, and Paige.. 3 generations of my lovely ladies. It was Passion that I was getting ready to take in.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> All y'all **** Yankees! The War of Northern Aggression was y'alls fault! If you'd just left the Suthun states alone, we wouldn't have had all the froo-fah! The South will rise again!
> 
> Flounces off and calls for her mint julep..... :rofl:


Scarlett "speed racer" O'Hara.....


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Soiled, what lovely Holsteins!

As far as farmers 'raping the land', where do these morons think their FOOD comes from? :?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

for the cow thing.. Same with Longhorns.. There bone structure sometimes depending on what quality of hay your feeding you can see there structure.. We are buy no means Starving them..


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Who ever in this suit is right.. THEY are not bacon.. but the PIG below is) yummy


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Soiled, what lovely Holsteins!
> 
> As far as farmers 'raping the land', where do these morons think their FOOD comes from? :?


Thank you!  I love my ladies.. And yeah.. I dunno if they realize where their soy and veggies come from.. ha ha Some people just never see beyond the grocery store shelves, sadly.. :?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Hold on how do you get all this from PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals)?


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

soileddove said:


> Some people just never see beyond the grocery store shelves, sadly.. :?


Some of them have never seen anything BUT grocery store shelves. Some of them have never gone beyond the city or suburbia.

When my daughter was young, her kindergarden class had an incubator and hatched out some chicks. My neighbor was astonished. She grew up in NY City and never realized that chickens hatched from eggs. I had to explain to her about fertilized and unfertilized eggs. The ignorance that some people have regarding the real world just astounds me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So where* did* she think chicks came from? Probably never thought about it, I suppose.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

HagonNag said:


> Some of them have never seen anything BUT grocery store shelves. Some of them have never gone beyond the city or suburbia.
> 
> When my daughter was young, her kindergarden class had an incubator and hatched out some chicks. My neighbor was astonished. She grew up in NY City and never realized that chickens hatched from eggs. I had to explain to her about fertilized and unfertilized eggs. The ignorance that some people have regarding the real world just astounds me.


When I was younger, I took a friend to the natural history museum. We got to the stuffed animal portion and she had no idea what the moose was. I explained to he that it was a moose. She exclaimed "I didn't know those were real!"

I read somewhere on my art community that an artists friend had no idea Native Americans were still around. Wtf are you serious?!


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

HagonNag said:


> Some of them have never seen anything BUT grocery store shelves. Some of them have never gone beyond the city or suburbia.
> 
> When my daughter was young, her kindergarden class had an incubator and hatched out some chicks. My neighbor was astonished. She grew up in NY City and never realized that chickens hatched from eggs. I had to explain to her about fertilized and unfertilized eggs. The ignorance that some people have regarding the real world just astounds me.


ha! That's terrible! It really is sad how much disconnect there is from people and their food.. I think that's really the biggest issue with these PETA types.. A lack of, or the wrong, education.

I have so many similar stories about cattle and where milk comes from and such.. One stands out though.. A man came up to me, because, as he explained, we had some brown cows and the black and white ones tied in together-- the chocolate and white milk cows, of course. However, he wanted to see the strawberry milk cows.. Where were they? 

I couldn't resist.. I did a bad thing. I informed him that strawberry milk actually comes from goats.. He was astonished said he never even realized that was goats milk! 

This was a 40-something year old man. This is what happens when parents jokingly tell their kids that chocolate milk comes from brown cows.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

soileddove said:


> ha! That's terrible! It really is sad how much disconnect there is from people and their food.. I think that's really the biggest issue with these PETA types.. A lack of, or the wrong, education.
> 
> I have so many similar stories about cattle and where milk comes from and such.. One stands out though.. A man came up to me, because, as he explained, we had some brown cows and the black and white ones tied in together-- the chocolate and white milk cows, of course. However, he wanted to see the strawberry milk cows.. Where were they?
> 
> ...


He never made his own chocolate milk from Hershey syrup? What's wrong with people?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

soileddove said:


> ha! That's terrible! It really is sad how much disconnect there is from people and their food.. I think that's really the biggest issue with these PETA types.. A lack of, or the wrong, education.
> 
> I have so many similar stories about cattle and where milk comes from and such.. One stands out though.. A man came up to me, because, as he explained, we had some brown cows and the black and white ones tied in together-- the chocolate and white milk cows, of course. However, he wanted to see the strawberry milk cows.. Where were they?
> 
> ...


That HAD to be a guy looking for a laugh or a reaction.... I REFUSE to believe humanity can fall to that low :rofl:


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Tianimalz said:


> That HAD to be a guy looking for a laugh or a reaction.... I REFUSE to believe humanity can fall to that low :rofl:


We thought so at first too.. But I really do think this guy was just completely and totally clueless. I've been ribbed about chocolate milk cows before, but this, this was different. ha ha


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Just wondering if anyone had any stories they had about PETA (not the ones that are normal, the extremist).


There are no "normal" PETA supporters. There are the ones that don't quite understand what PETA is... they think it's all roses and butterflies, loving animals and being "vegan." Then there's the ones who know what they stand for and think we should either euthanize all our pets/domesticated animals or let them run free in the wild, where I'm SURE they will all get along and prosper, and be in MUCH better condition than when us evil horse/dog/cat owners had them. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, it really is sad. Our therapy center holds horse camps for kids every year, and the things that both the parents and children ask me is astounding and downright pathetic.

At our last camp which was geared towards children ages 10-14, on our first day I had the kids brushing, and tacking the horses. On the second day they got to ride for the first time, and when one of the young girls was being to rough on one of the lesson horse's mouths- I called her out- took the bit out of the horse's mouth, and lifted it up for the girl to see while explaining that she was pulling on a huge piece of metal that was in her horse's MOUTH when she used her reins, and that she was hurting her horse. The girl blinked at me a few times, leaned over to look down at her horse, looked back up to me and replied 'wait, this thing is alive?' 

And we wonder why we have fanatics and crazies like the PETA people >.> People don't even teach their children that animals are living beings who feel and think! 

Ok, back to the PETA topic xD we did have some fanatics come from PETA to our Pumpkin patch fundraiser this past year, sneak to the back, and open the gate to our big horse side for our 11 horses to 'be free.' Luckily they were let out into our main area and not the road- but instead of trying to break away from us 'evil' people, they all quietly meandered towards where the crowd was and started nuzzling people and grazing quietly. Once they were rounded up and put back, these people proceeded to tell us that we were evil for having pony rides and that we were killing our horses by making them carry children every day for hours and hours with no break! HA, sure. My extremely-plump-extremely spoiled string of seven ponies is so abused... which is why they're withering away before your eyes right here as they're taking a break with a full hay net and bucket of water each. We HAND WALK our ponies for the pony rides to advoid stress on their joints in tiny circles, never let kids heavier than 65 pounds ride (we even have a scale), switch them out every two hours to have an hour break, and only work them twice a week. I fail to see how my horses are abused.

My abused therapy/riding pony at the pumpkin patch where she was being worked into the ground. As you can see she hates my guts for working her into the ground.


















Look at how dull and unhealthy she looks!









and look at how skinny our cart horse is! O_O


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> So where* did* she think chicks came from? Probably never thought about it, I suppose.


I really don't remember, but I would imagine she never really thought about it. She wasn't the brightest bulb in the box.

Believe me, as a librarian, I'm always polite and open to questions. But if you ask ANY honest librarian, they will probably tell you it's impossible to underestimate the intelligence of the general public. Some of the questions we get are absolutely hilarious..and others are downright sad.
I've learned to never assume that anyone knows anything. Sad but true.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Endiku, I just want to hug that pony! Squee!!!! I guess even though I'm an old broad, I still have an 8 y/o girl living inside me! :happydance:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

People no longer have a clue.

I was cutting out biscuits and a bunch of neighbor kids came running through my kitchen and screeched to a halt. Not one of them had a clue that you could MAKE biscuits because after all, biscuits come from a can....

Or how many of them were horrified at green, brown and speckled eggs.... they were convinced I had a basket full of rotten eggs!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She's a total babe and LOVES kids (and small animals  she's forever chasing the cats and ducks to 'play' with them). We actually bought her as a five year old to be part of our broodmare band, but she seemed so willing to learn and was boring herself to death just standing out in the pasture- so we trained her as a riding pony! She's always the first to meet me at the gate (even before Sour...haha. Its sad) and practically halters herself. How can PETA possibly say that she hates to be ridden and having humans to be her ever-doting slaves? She absolutely adores it!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Delfi, when I tell my more 'citified' relatives that I'm planning to raise chickens for meat and eggs, as well as get a calf and raise it for slaughter, they all look like this: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Sigh, sometimes I wonder if I wasn't switched at birth or something, but my mother's father hunted, so I don't know why my relatives get so squicked out over the idea of me raising my own food. :?

Endiku, that pony is merely deluded! She'd be MUCH happier set free to be eaten by coyotes or bears, or starve to death! :-x


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

When I was about 8 years old or so, my VERRRRY citified cousins were staying with us and it was time to butcher the chickens. Their own parents never would have made them even see the process (let alone help!) but my dad the evil taskmaster made them help pluck the chickens. The squeals those girls made!!! 

I *may* have chased them around with a severed chicken's head...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Delfina said:


> Or how many of them were horrified at green, brown and speckled eggs.... they were convinced I had a basket full of rotten eggs!


For the record, I'm a country girl and I didn't know that chickens could lay green eggs. But then again, I specialized in cows, horses, dogs, and cats. Not chickens. By the way, can I get some ham with those green eggs?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

soileddove said:


> No run-ins as far as horses are concerned, but cattle.. Oh yes. ha Once at a cattle show at the MN State Fair, some friends and I were assulted by some PETA/crazy types. I don't know if they were actually PETA, but they were crazy, so its all the same, as far as I'm concerned. There were some people mulling about the staging area, but none of us thought anything of it really.. Then the group just merged on us and were shouting rude things and started to "educate" the public about how we starve our cattle to get them ready and so on.. They also mentioned something about how we, as farmers, rape the earth and such. Then one of the people went to grab my leadline.. My cow moved into him, stepped on him and he started beating on her to get her off.. Kind of ironic, I thought. By that point security had come and they were removed..
> 
> I show registered Holsteins. The bone structure does show on dairy cattle. It does _not_ mean they are starving. That is just how dairy cattle are built. I love my cows..
> 
> ...


I had similar experience, although I was not accused of starving any cows. At camp we have a petting zoo in which we have jersey cows, which are all skin and bones. I was hanging out in the petting zoo during an off block and a couple parents were there with their kids while they waited to pick up their older kids who were day campers, anyway ine woman took one look at the cows and asked be is there was something wrong with him, understandable, how would she know it was just their breed? I explained that there was nothing wrong and our cows were very healthy and she proceeds to ask "yeah but are they malnourished?"...no m'am as I just explained that it's their breed that makes them skinny.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Delfi, when I tell my more 'citified' relatives that I'm planning to raise chickens for meat and eggs, as well as get a calf and raise it for slaughter, they all look like this: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Sigh, sometimes I wonder if I wasn't switched at birth or something, but my mother's father hunted, so I don't know why my relatives get so squicked out over the idea of me raising my own food. :?


My mother was ok with the "raising" idea but thought that I should sell them and go buy grocery store meat. :shock: Why on earth would I sell grass-fed, zero antibiotic or other chemically added food and buy grocery store garbage!!??

What makes me laugh is the number of people that have stopped by and asked if I'd sell my steer! 



tempest said:


> For the record, I'm a country girl and I didn't know that chickens could lay green eggs. But then again, I specialized in cows, horses, dogs, and cats. Not chickens. By the way, can I get some ham with those green eggs?


Chickens lay pretty much every color of the rainbow. I get pink, cream, tan, brown, green and speckled. I wanted blue but no luck there.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We've had blue eggs but they always come from the frizzles whose eggs taste rather strange!


----------



## Red Raiders (Aug 15, 2012)

It's crazy to me that peeta and city people in general think raising animals for slaughter is awful and cruel! It makes me laught to think about what it looks like to them.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, I just hope I never run into a PETA fanatic! If it's so cruel for us to eat to eat meat, what about carnivores? Like wolves, bears, lions and whatnot! Are they going to have to become vegan too? I suppose so, because it's absolutely cruel of them to chase/strangle/rip their prey apart. Sheeshh... people.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

"Wait, this thing is alive"?!?!?!?!?

?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!

How the HELL <incoherent raging> <some cursing and swearing> Sorry...this one's done for me. I'm speechless now.

?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, didn't realize a thread like this would get over 40 comments so fast. ;; 

Thanks for the interesting stories!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Endiku said:


> The girl blinked at me a few times, leaned over to look down at her horse, looked back up to me and replied *'wait, this thing is alive?'*



Wait...Did she SERIOUSLY say that?? 
That is just....Special.....


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

You should've told her that it was battery powered... People never cease to amaze me with their stupidity.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

PETA is crazy. They take a lot of stuff out of context and use it as "facts". I heard about PETA members a few years ago going and poisoning dogs at shows to "save them from the horrible life that is being valued only for looks". Owners would leave their dogs kenneled and come back to a dead dog in the kennel.

I always enjoyed the PETA member that went to protest lobster fishing. They showed up in a bright red lobster costume. The thing is lobsters are only red when they are dead and boiled. The exact thing PETA was protesting.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

rookie said:


> PETA is crazy. They take a lot of stuff out of context and use it as "facts". I heard about PETA members a few years ago going and poisoning dogs at shows to "save them from the horrible life that is being valued only for looks". Owners would leave their dogs kenneled and come back to a dead dog in the kennel.
> 
> I always enjoyed the PETA member that went to protest lobster fishing. They showed up in a bright red lobster costume. The thing is lobsters are only red when they are dead and boiled. The exact thing PETA was protesting.


I heard one time PETA compared the dog showers to the KKK! :rofl:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Its the campaign to change the name of "fish" to "sea kittens". Fish apparently have to many negative connotations to it that are holding the species down. There are some really strange pictures of fish with cat like qualities like giant eyes and whiskers. So now, I don't go fishing I just go sea kitten hunting.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

It wasn't a PETA run in we had. A couple of ladys from some church group came up our driveway & started talking to my husband about "a world where all Gods creatures lived in peace together" At the time he was in the middle of butchering a dear he had shot. As their looks changed to horror, he informed them " if God wants all his creatures to live in peace, he shouldn't make them so tasty". They have never come back to our house.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

hahahahahahahahhahhahahahha that is good^^ so true..


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

littrella said:


> It wasn't a PETA run in we had. A couple of ladys from some church group came up our driveway & started talking to my husband about "a world where all Gods creatures lived in peace together" At the time he was in the middle of butchering a dear he had shot. As their looks changed to horror, he informed them " if God wants all his creatures to live in peace, he shouldn't make them so tasty". They have never come back to our house.


That's weird and random... 

I have absolutely zero issues reconciling my Christian faith with being a carnivore. (I LOVE meat... seriously, there are other food groups? :lol Of course I don't agree with killing just for the sake of killing, don't go hunting unless you're going to eat it or at least give it to someone who will, and don't torture the poor critters first - clean kill when possible - but yeah, no issues with eating meat.

Deer meat is yummy, isn't it? I grew up on wild meat. Mmm, moose stew...


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

my dad has been trying to get a moose license for ever.. I think PETA is the one denying him or whatever.. seriously he has been trying for over 20 years.. no luck..


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Save The Sea Kittens! | peta2.com :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

http://features.peta2.com/sea_kittens/book.asp what kind of bed story is this!!!???!?!?!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> my dad has been trying to get a moose license for ever.. I think PETA is the one denying him or whatever.. seriously he has been trying for over 20 years.. no luck..


20 years??? WOW. It must be a lot different here... there are a lot of moose in Manitoba. There's still a lottery to get licenses, but my dad still usually gets one when he applies.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah here in colorado there arent much moose.. or where ever he applies must not be that many of them.. lol


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Animals don't live in harmony. Animals live in balance. There is no stronger Relationship than that shared between a hunter and the hunted. Both need the other to survive. If there are no preditors, the prey will over populate, grow sickly and starve. Without prey, the preditors will have nothing to eat. They will grow sickly and starve.

People don't like to hear that death is a very good thing in the echo system. One animal dies so another can eat, and the herd can be strengthened.

Take the lynx and snowshoe hare relationship. Every 10 years the hare population dips for no reason, and every 10 years the lynx population follows it. When the hare come back, the lynx return.

There's no harmony and peace in nature. Only balance.


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Let me first say.... I HATE PETA WITH A PASSION!!!!! 

Now that we have that out of the way, I will tell you why...

I was 14 years old and it was my 4th year in 4-H. My parents bought my pigs and sheep the first year and after that I bought my animals and feed each year with my own money that I had saved and worked for. I paid all of my own vet bills and my parents taught me to run my own business through my 4-H projects. I would sell one each of my pigs, dairy calves, and sheep through the auction and the other would go market. Whatever they brought would go into my own bank account to give me working capital for the following year. 

Everything was going great untill.... PETA showed up at my county fairgrounds. No one knew who they were or what they were doing untill it was too late and they had already started celebrating. They had been walking through all of the barns for most of the evening picking out random animals that were "suffering in deplorable conditions in those tiny pens" and they were "freeing" them from their human entrapment. Their "freeing of animals" consisted of dumping cold gatorade laced with large quantities of EX-LAX into the feed troughs and water pans of random animals. They got my pig pen and my dairy calves along with alot of other kids animals too. That night about midnight the vet had to start putting animals down cause we had no idea at the time what we were trying to treat. They sent a letter to our fair board later taking credit and explaining what they had done. 

They cost me alot of money that year. I lost both of my pigs and a lamb that night and even though my dairy steers survived I was unable to sell either of them at the auction because they were too sick and at the time no one knew what they had used on them. 

This still really hits a nerve with me even though its 20years later and even though I did loose money that year that is not the part that upsets me. I still do this day wonder what has to misfire in your brain for someone to think that feeding an animal ex-lax and making it suffer that horrible death is better than them spending a week of their life in an 8ft by 6 ft sawdust filled pen with all of the fresh water and food they could want.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

HarleyD said:


> Let me first say.... I HATE PETA WITH A PASSION!!!!!
> 
> Now that we have that out of the way, I will tell you why...
> 
> ...



Omg, Carrie that's horrible :-( I'm sorry that happened to you... just further proof what a terrorist group PETA is. Excluding the few well-minded people who are just ignorant, I consider them nothing less than a radical terrorist organization, worse even than gangs... at least most gangs protect something and have a logical reason.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

littrella said:


> It wasn't a PETA run in we had. A couple of ladys from some church group came up our driveway & started talking to my husband about "a world where all Gods creatures lived in peace together" At the time he was in the middle of butchering a dear he had shot. As their looks changed to horror, he informed them " if God wants all his creatures to live in peace, he shouldn't make them so tasty". They have never come back to our house.


 
OMG, thank god the hubby is out at the pub. I burst out laughing at that one and I'm sure I would have got a funny look :lol: That is hilarious!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Wait...Did she SERIOUSLY say that??
> That is just....Special.....


I wish that I WERE kidding! I couldn't believe that she would ask such an ignorant thing. And after spending a day learning about how to care for them and brush them too! I didnt blame her though, I blamed her parents. 

Yes, I should of told her that they were battery powered...except for that they probably would of believed me! Instead I took all of the kids off of the horses, sat them down, explained about horses being sensative living being, and proceeded to ask those with braces if they would like for me to tie a rope around their braces and start pulling really hard while kicking them in the sides and stomachs just like they were doing with the horses  you can imagine their reactions.

They were all perfect angels around the horses after that... they were very sensative towards the animals and behaved beautifully!


Barrelbeginner... thats just creepy  no way am I going to read sob stories about 'sea kittens' to children, telling them that a salmon is plotting to kill us and make us into pies! :shock: and I thought that singing 'Rock-a-bye baby' was bad.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

As I am involved in racing, obviously there are a lot of stories regarding activisits... luckily I havent been directly involved with them. I'm quite hot headed and say I'd just loose my temper. 

I did hear of an incident a while ago where the activists vandalised a blue cross horse ambulance. In NH racing a regular ambulance and a horse ambulance follows the horses for the race. These people, who's apparent intention is to help animals, decided to destroy something that is there to get veterinary attention to an animal as quickly as possible should there be an injury. 

As for nutters.. I used to live next door to some rather different people. They told me they had land and were going to get horses and let them run free as they are meant to. I was told they would be wild and not handled as that is how horses are meant to be. When I asked them what they would do if a horse needed veterinary treatment, i was told that the horse would know they are good people and cooperate. I gave up at that stage *sigh*


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Yes, I should of told her that they were battery powered...except for that they probably would of believed me! Instead I took all of the kids off of the horses, sat them down, explained about horses being sensative living being, and proceeded to ask those with braces if they would like for me to tie a rope around their braces and start pulling really hard while kicking them in the sides and stomachs just like they were doing with the horses  you can imagine their reactions.


I used to have braces... even though it was over 10 years ago that mental image still made me shudder!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I have been at dog shows when they have been caught turning OFF the generators in the motorhomes that are running to keep the dogs cool in their crates... Said they would rather they cook and die than be kept in cages and be abused.
Gee, would love to come back as a show dog, mine are spoiled rotten, get the best of care and live a life of luxury...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Humane Society of the United States(HSUS) is the back pocket of PETA... They do not have ONE shelter in the US, nor do they help in anyway, just take money from donations, have HUGE salaries and spend money on campagins against keeping animals, and like PETA euthanize hundreds and hundreds of animals each year.
Years ago, PETA had a campaign to "drink beer, not milk" because it hurt cows to milk them. 
I just love their followers who don't understand or don't want to understand that neither PETA nor HSUS want anyone to have ANY animal at all. The followers think they are trying to save pets and animals. Nope, they want to kill them all.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

These stories make me want to go get a really BIG stick...vandalizing a horse ambulance, killing livestock, cooking dogs.

When I rule the world, I'm going to pile dangerous lunatics like this into a big spaceship and shoot them out of the solar system. I'm sure more will arise in their absence, but I'm going to shoot them into the stars too. Eventually I think the point will be made. I'll even put food and water (but no navigation system) on the spaceship. I don't care where they go as long as they're not around here, plaguing the rest of the world.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder if those extremists are all vegetarians? Leather is a by product of the meat industy. The idiots seems to think cattle are killed for their hides. From the little bits I've seen, those who get involved in these extreme organizations are socially inept and are accepted by these groups because they are easily manipulated. In my son's high school they were called Zoomers. The woman who heads PETA sure didn't sleep her way to the top. Have you seen her?


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey RED RAIDER I was raised in the city...Chicago/New York.I have had horses my whole life and excuse me I went to private school and University. Which one of these things makes ME THE IDIOT??? At my school I was taught that Texas is part of the United States of America...Maybe that is the part that makes ME the IDIOT!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> Save The Sea Kittens! | peta2.com :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Save The Sea Kittens! | Sea Kitten Stories | peta2.com what kind of bed story is this!!!???!?!?!


Remember when this started it told my friend. And all I got was a blank stare and "sea kittens? SEA KITTENS?! Are you serious?"


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Again not PETA but years ago at camp before I worked there one of the campers thought we were so cruel Toledo our petting zoo animals locked up so she freed them...and brought goats into her cabin, her counseler woke up face to face with a goat


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Never seen PETA around these parts which is strange because ranching, rodeos, hunting & fishing, all disciplines of horse showing is very prevalent here. Cattle ranching, after forestry is our #1 industry. PETA does send me personalized address labels and wants donations every year, I donate 0. Bunch of urban goofballs is what perceive them to be. They really need to do different things to help animals, not harm them as it 
seems in these posts. There is much good they can do with all that wasted energy, I haven't heard of one thing good yet, nor do I expect to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

stormylass said:


> Hey RED RAIDER I was raised in the city...Chicago/New York.I have had horses my whole life and excuse me I went to private school and University. Which one of these things makes ME THE IDIOT??? At my school I was taught that Texas is part of the United States of America...Maybe that is the part that makes ME the IDIOT!


'Scuse me?


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Copper, I would guess that is about a post earlier in the thread. I think someones feelings got hurt by assertions made by others. Which happens sometimes when you are relying the computer. I wonder how these conversations would play out if everyone was in the same room. I think we would probably have fewer misunderstandings. 

I am not sure. I think its addressing the idea that all PETA people are wealthy, uptight north-easterners with more money then brains. Which is not true. There are crazy people no matter where you go. I think PETA tends to prey on very young people or people who have good hearts but not a lot of animal experience. Those are two categories of people that can be found anywhere no matter where you are or how much money you have. Its just that a stereotype (and we all know why those are bad) of young but not much animal experience is often associated with the north east and a certain sized bank account. That would be my guess as to the explanation of the quote above.

Edit: for what its worth I enjoy their "save the sea kitten" campaign because no matter how bad I feel about life I can look at that and laugh every time. I can laugh and be happy that I am not nearly so silly as to think up that whole idea.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm just kind of flabbergasted that it would hit a nerve with someone here so much that they would resort to that type of behavior.

I could be wrong but I don't think I saw a post directly towards stormylass stating that she, specifically, was an idiot for whatever reason. Why take insult to something that wasn't directly pointed at you?

I'll review the thread again, but I don't think I saw an attack. A random outburst was certainly unexpected since no one was personally attacked, so the behavior was a bit uncalled for and over dramatic.


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

I understand why Stormylass would take offense to certain comments that have been made. It's not reasonable to broadly classify 'city people' as having the same views as PETA, the majority of kids who grew up in the city are perfectly reasonable and intelligent with their views. It would be no different than a 'city person' generalizing a 'country person' as an inbred ******* hick, just because they grew up in a rural area.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess I just don't see the big deal. Many people would classify me as "city" because I don't have my own farm and I board. Someone the other day told me I was a "wanna-be" country girl because of this. I just shrugged. I'm not as lucky as some folk. I don't have my own land. Doesn't make me any less educated in what I love though.

I know plenty of city equestrians who know their stuff. The comments said were directed at the uneducated, removed people who live in the city and don't have a clue. We have them here in the country too. Believe me, my sister had no idea her well water came from an underground spring. Clueless. Where did she think it came from?

Anyways, "uneducated" is the key word. There are more in the city because everything runs on a pump, is filtered, has backup generators and comes from stores. You find less of it in the country because people are put back on the land and have to understand it a bit more to make life comfortable.

The previous comments weren't directed at educated suburban equestrians.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

wow......PETA'S disgusting! im still laughing at the farmers rapeing the land comment! honestly, do they think there food just pops out of thin air? i have peta on facebook only because they have some good recipes ( i have vegan friends so i like to keep some ideas ready for if we ever decide to have dinner parties ), some of there campaigns are halarious tho!!!! Though this is my first time seeing "see kittens" ****! wonder how thats going.

I dont have any PETA stories, but a close family friend works for an agriculteral phone line, where people can call in with questions from anything regarding laws in there area, what to do with certain things happening to crops, how to handle certain animals, live stock care, and abuse etc etc etc basicly anything dealing with agriculter.

Around here are spring and fall (and last year even our winter!) are pretty disgusting and have been dubbed "mud season", and im sure many of you have the same "season" in your areas. its rains enough that everything gets sloppy, and even worse in mild winters, and spring, where ontop of rain water, we can snow melt. which, in turn, makes for VERY muddy, boot sucking turn out. we do the best we can with what we have. it may be muddy but the horses have shelter which is try inside, and around the round bales they have wide "hay islands" to stand on. plus fresh water, endless hay, and they come inside for dinner, and some stay inside at night weather pending. When the mud got REALLY bad we split the herd up into any dryish area we could find. some were in the outdoor riding ring, some stalled, some in the round ring etc.

Anyways!!!!! My family friend told me that every day she gets COUNTLESS calls about how all the farmers in our area are "abusing" our horses, how they stand out all day and night in mud, with no grass to graze on, blah blah blah blah blah.

Our horses have fresh hay, and water. and we do the best we can!! Honestly! please! if you know how to suck up all the mud in the feild in mud season PLEASE enlighten us! because youd make our lives a hell of alot easier! 

mmm, yes, clearly there being abused and are so un-happy and miserable!!!






































with that lack of grass to graze, you know, in fall, EARLY spring, and winter, clearly there wasting away!!!! you know, since, were abusing them so badly by giving them unlimted fresh water, and hay, and dry patches to stand and lay on, and spraying there legs of every day, and stalling the ones at night who struggle more with the damp weather etc. yup. ABUSE!!!!


But iv also had arguments with people saying im abusing my horse by riding it. and working it.

and my family member telling me that showing is mean and dangorous

etc etc i could go on!But the mud thing was my major pet peeve. do you think we WANT the mud! really? honestly?! gah


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

my horses love the mud! love it!! love it love it! lol.. but yah totally youre abusing them! my horses need to come to your place! because apperantly im abusing them to..


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

PETA says: "Only about half of the dogs and cats that go into shelters today get adopted."





And PETA statisitics (at least according to this): 
Dogs: 6 reclaimed by owner. 16 adopted. 56 transferred to other shelter. 693 put down. 
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/downloads/PetaKillsAnimals.pdf

Now, whos the killer? There are other files that shows the majority going back home to owners, which is great, but, here it shows about 5000 going to owners, 5 adopted, and 1000 killed... not saying I am against "kill" shelters, but that is completely going against what they say. They get famous people to pity the "pwor wittle pwonies dat haf to cwary da 50 pwound kwiddie awound fwor 10 mwinutes.. awww :'(" and to make videos to "spread the word" and get PETA even more people to go out and "save da pwore wittle show dwoggies bwy lwetting em out onto da fweeway where day can wun fee and gwet hit by da cars ." Like I believe FranknBeans said, PETA should really be PITA for Pain in the ***! 

Oh, and dont get me wrong, I am all for spaying and neutering pets not of breeding quality and who are not responsibly bred.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Ingrid Newkirk...FOUNDER of PETA, has stated, many times, that upon her death, she would like her deceased body to be taken to TIMES SQUARE in NYC, cut up, barbequed, and served to the masses (who will, she assumes, no doubt be "drawn in" by the smell of BBQ, ONLY to find [EGADS!] that it is HUMAN meat being served)... 

Her reasoning? "It's meat. If you are so content to eat meat, EAT ME!"

And we are supposed to assume that this woman is SANE? Makes good and well thought out policies?

Hey, IMO, do WHATEVER floats your boat after the time of your demise...but I'd love to see what the police will do to THE BBQers of her CORPSE. Does she even CARE that her "valued staff" will likely be SERVING SERIOUS PRISON TIME for that stunt, IF they pull it off? 

PETA, in general, REALLY--simply stated--turns my stomach, no joke. :? Talk about a misdirected bunch of_* followers*_. ANYTIME I hear someone say that they "Support PETA and their agenda 100%" I put a little mental check mark in my "you are NOT going to be spoken to again by ME" book!

(MAJOR EYE ROLL)...


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think the junk she pumps into her body is recommended for human consumption.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Ha no copper I think it makes her like the human form of kobe beef. All organic and what not. Still all humans other than a small group in brazil have a taboo on cannibalism. Its pretty much assumed that cannibalism is the universal taboo. Eating meat is not a universal taboo. There are no exclusive gatherer societies there are hunter/gatherer societies. There is no happy human social group living in off the land and not eating meat. No matter PETA is crazy people.


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> Ingrid Newkirk...FOUNDER of PETA, has stated, many times, that upon her death, she would like her deceased body to be taken to TIMES SQUARE in NYC, cut up, barbequed, and served to the masses (who will, she assumes, no doubt be "drawn in" by the smell of BBQ, ONLY to find [EGADS!] that it is HUMAN meat being served)...
> 
> Her reasoning? "It's meat. If you are so content to eat meat, EAT ME!"
> 
> ...


Ingrid Newkirk does not hold a serious desire to be a main course of a barbecue. The statement is meant to be provocative, attention grabbing, and discussion inducing; your post demonstrates that it achieves its purpose. You see, Newkirk, follows an ethical theory known as sentiocentrism. Sentiocentrism is the belief that all sentient beings have intrinsic value and are entitled to the same consideration and respect, and to deny this is speciesism. In senticentrism, only non-sentient beings, like a tree or a rock, have instrumental value and can be 'used' without moral concern. Therefore, those who subscribe to sentiocentrism do not identify a difference between eating a person and a cow. The ultimate goal of the statement is to promote people to identify with sentiocentrism by having them consider cannibalism, which they will almost inevitably view as ethically wrong, forcing people to identify what makes eating a fellow human ethically wrong but a cow ethically right. It may sound very abstract, but this is the course of logic many vegans go through before coming to the conclusion they would prefer to not kill if at all avoidable.

So, no, Newkirk is not crazy, just talented at shock marketing. Giving credit where it's due though, that shock marketing strategy has made PETA the most prominent group of it's kind in the world, despite some of the positions and campaigns they take on not being especially well thought out.

Although I'm not personally a PETA supporter, I agree with a respectable proportion of what they advocate; like positions against de-barking/clawing, irresponsible breeding of animals, caging certain species of birds, etc. It's not all misdirected, just some of it. 



rookie said:


> Ha no copper I think it makes her like the human form of kobe beef. All organic and what not. Still all humans other than a small group in brazil have a taboo on cannibalism. Its pretty much assumed that cannibalism is the universal taboo. Eating meat is not a universal taboo. There are no exclusive gatherer societies there are hunter/gatherer societies. There is no happy human social group living in off the land and not eating meat. No matter PETA is crazy people.


Kobe beef is derived from a specific breed of cattle, diet is not relevant. 

A number of religions have advocated vegetarianism as an ideal for millenia; regions where said religions are prominent could be considered, 'happy human social group living in off the land and not eating meat."


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

mind said:


> Ingrid Newkirk does not hold a serious desire to be a main course of a barbecue. The statement is meant to be provocative, attention grabbing, and discussion inducing; your post demonstrates that it achieves its purpose. You see, Newkirk, follows an ethical theory known as sentiocentrism. Sentiocentrism is the belief that all sentient beings have intrinsic value and are entitled to the same consideration and respect, and to deny this is speciesism. In senticentrism, only non-sentient beings, like a tree or a rock, have instrumental value and can be 'used' without moral concern. Therefore, those who subscribe to sentiocentrism do not identify a difference between eating a person and a cow. The ultimate goal of the statement is to promote people to identify with sentiocentrism by having them consider cannibalism, which they will almost inevitably view as ethically wrong, forcing people to identify what makes eating a fellow human ethically wrong but a cow ethically right. It may sound very abstract, but this is the course of logic many vegans go through before coming to the conclusion they would prefer to not kill if at all avoidable.
> 
> So, no, Newkirk is not crazy, just talented at shock marketing. Giving credit where it's due though, that shock marketing strategy has made PETA the most prominent group of it's kind in the world, despite some of the positions and campaigns they take on not being especially well thought out.
> 
> ...



Mind;

I'm familiar with Newkirk's marketing ploys as well as her general "ethics"...however, my point, though not overtly made was intended to touch upon the fact that, while she implies that she places a value equal to human life upon the lives of all living beings, her mistake/fatal flaw behind her logic and what makes her mentally unwell, IMO, is that in her fervor to do so, she often and repeatedly degrades the value placed on human life-period, including her own- entirely. 

This is not only evidenced by her own stated personal choice never to marry, have physical relations with men or women, never to procreate (all well and good, though her stated reasons indicate that certainly, a mild pathology at the least, exists for her) and to generally and obviously avoid any human emotional "entanglements" whatsoever ...thus, she's fighting a personal battle FAR DEEPER than that having to do with simple "animal welfare". 

She has not only said as much, but demonstrates the same via her treatment of HER stated "single non-animal 'family' of worth", her staff, (often claiming it to be a huge "privilege --?-- to be put in the position of most risked employee" or a similar terminology, at PETA. As I made clear above, collectively, this indicates to me an inability to form connections with other human beings, which to my assertion, is the more driving force behind her obscenely far-taken positions on animal "welfare".

Her "marketing strategy", to my mind, is far from brilliant, and does anything but "achieve it's purpose" from where I sit. Despite my having described it here for the sake of the OP's request, I certainly was in no way awed by the "brilliance " of it; nor would I imagine anyone else having even taken one or two basic marketing or advertising courses in college, would be.

The OP, in fact, was curious about examples of PETA-related "horse affair" run ins. I don't think anyone here is naive enough to not understand Newkirk's methods and shock value are meant for one thing only...to see how far she can push the "sheep-le" who follow her "antics" & not genuinely looking out for the welfare of animals.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

mind said:


> Although I'm not personally a PETA supporter, I agree with a respectable proportion of what they advocate; like positions against de-barking/clawing, irresponsible breeding of animals, caging certain species of birds, etc. It's not all misdirected, just some of it.


Those things you list are not the characteristic elements of PETA. Those are characteristic of many of the local humane societies (not particularly HSUS), rescues, conscientious veterinarians, and plenty of biologists. 

The characteristic element of PETA is the extremism and the willingness to resort to terrorist tactics - this is what distinguishes them from the rest of the humane-philosophical world. 

Mussolini held the belief that the trains should run on time. I concur: they should. That we share that belief is entirely irrelevant to the oppressiveness of the political regime he headed. That you, and many of the rest of us, share certain beliefs about declawing, etc. is entirely irrelevant to the assessment of PETAs core mission, primary beliefs, and/or the integrity of its operators, founders, and managers.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Reading this thread and I can't help but think of this:


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

I hate PETA. They harm the reputations of real animal welfare advocates. Sometimes I think I'm going to throw up out of rage when someone says "You're just a PETA-loving hippie" or whatever. Okay, because I look at things with a compassionate, yet logical eye, because I believe animals should be treated with respect and kindness, that makes me a "PETA-loving hippie"? I don't support PETA, I think they're a bunch of morons. They think animals are plushies, not living creatures. Many living creatures want more than to sit in one spot being pet incessantly by a human. Every animal is different. A lot of animals thrive when they work. What do animals do in the wild? Sit on their arses? Pretty sure they hunt, chase, migrate, climb, or fulfill some other type of task. It's up to the human to provide a domestic animal with a task they will enjoy without pushing them too hard.

I bet my cat is living a cruel lifestyle because he's fed a nutritionally complete raw diet high in taurine with meat, bones, heart, liver, etc. just like what he would eat in the wild. I can really imagine a PETA person saying it's cruel to feed a carnivore meat. A chicken had to die for him to get his dinner. :'''''[[[ I guess I should force him to hunt the natural way and possibly contract a disease from a wild animal, or feed him grain-filled food that will dehydrate him, or food full of just by-products and additives. (Okay okay, to clarify, he does go outside, but only when supervised by us, and I don't think cats that hunt will necessarily die or anything. But this is easier and safer, and that's what the PETA people don't understand.)

We have to be responsible enough to make the best decisions for our animals. Animal abuse does happen, and people won't always agree on what is right, but I wish people wouldn't lump all animal-lovers in with PETA. PETA is making it impossible for people who legitimately want better treatment of livestock and poultry because other people who are so full of PETA hatred think such notions are fanciful, soft-hearted, and ridiculous. You can want better treatment of animals without being a raving lunatic! >:[


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Cat said:


> Reading this thread and I can't help but think of this:


I just died a little bit inside after reading that.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My meat was not made in the store!!!! It says they purchased it from the 4H kids and they showed a picture of the meat when it was a cow or a steer or alive anyways!!!! I don't eat meat this summer, so I bought carrots and I am pretty sure they cry out in pain when they were yanked out of the ground.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It saddens me that people are ignorant as to where their food and products come from. Even if they do not eat meat I promise you they use some sort of by product whether they want to realize it or not.
As an active 4H, FFA member and and multiple title rodeo queen in my past, I took that time to educate kids at schools about where their food came from and how the by products that came from them were used. Animal products are used in so many things that people don't even think about.

(just as a side note factoid...over 90% of a beef carcass is used for meat and by products that we all use)


----------



## El Paso (Aug 19, 2012)

PEETA… oh how I hate them


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> Mind;
> 
> I'm familiar with Newkirk's marketing ploys as well as her general "ethics"...however, my point, though not overtly made was intended to touch upon the fact that, while she implies that she places a value equal to human life upon the lives of all living beings, her mistake/fatal flaw behind her logic and what makes her mentally unwell, IMO, is that in her fervor to do so, she often and repeatedly degrades the value placed on human life-period, including her own- entirely.
> 
> ...


The position you take, and reasoning behind it, is far clearer now that you have elaborated on the prior post. Make no mistake, I do not respect Newkirk. On the specific example used above, I understand the position she takes and the reasoning behind it. The phrasing is intentionally provocative, but the basic frame of the argument is relatively main stream, which is why I wouldn't consider her 'crazy' on the basis of it. Speaking in more broad terms, I could not and would not defend Newkirk. 

Newkirk has not made any especially significant contributions to animal rights, or veganism, and a strong argument could be made that she has detracted from them. PETA has gained massive worldwide attention and significant support, which I give Newkirk credit for, because that is something of an achievement. If I set out to build an international animal rights group tomorrow, regardless of my marketing strategy it's highly improbable that it would ever grow to PETA's size. Hence, credit where credit is due, she's been successful at promoting her positions. As a result of the degree of exposure gained by PETA however, and the absurdity of some of the its positions, almost all people concerned with animal rights or veganism have taken a credibility hit. The general public automatically draws an association between any vegan and PETA, then discredits the vegan who has no association to PETA, based on PETA; there have been comments along those lines in this thread, and that's totally wrong. 

I don’t respect the shock marketing tactics, I don’t think they’re brilliant, they’re just simple and gain attention by means of absurdity. My opinion that Newkirk has a talent for shock marketing remains, but a talent for something idiotic does not make equate to brilliance. 



ThursdayNext said:


> Those things you list are not the characteristic elements of PETA. Those are characteristic of many of the local humane societies (not particularly HSUS), rescues, conscientious veterinarians, and plenty of biologists.
> 
> The characteristic element of PETA is the extremism and the willingness to resort to terrorist tactics - this is what distinguishes them from the rest of the humane-philosophical world.
> 
> Mussolini held the belief that the trains should run on time. I concur: they should. That we share that belief is entirely irrelevant to the oppressiveness of the political regime he headed. That you, and many of the rest of us, share certain beliefs about declawing, etc. is entirely irrelevant to the assessment of PETAs core mission, primary beliefs, and/or the integrity of its operators, founders, and managers.


I didn't comment on the characteristic elements of PETA, or how they define the organization.

I simply stated that the majority of what PETA advocates in support of is totally mainstream, alluding to the fact that being a PETA supporter does not by default equal being crazy, misguided and not well informed on the fringe elements of organization they support certainly. 



PhelanVelvel said:


> I hate PETA. They harm the reputations of real animal welfare advocates. Sometimes I think I'm going to throw up out of rage when someone says "You're just a PETA-loving hippie" or whatever. Okay, because I look at things with a compassionate, yet logical eye, because I believe animals should be treated with respect and kindness, that makes me a "PETA-loving hippie"? I don't support PETA, I think they're a bunch of morons. They think animals are plushies, not living creatures. Many living creatures want more than to sit in one spot being pet incessantly by a human. Every animal is different. A lot of animals thrive when they work. What do animals do in the wild? Sit on their arses? Pretty sure they hunt, chase, migrate, climb, or fulfill some other type of task. It's up to the human to provide a domestic animal with a task they will enjoy without pushing them too hard.
> 
> I bet my cat is living a cruel lifestyle because he's fed a nutritionally complete raw diet high in taurine with meat, bones, heart, liver, etc. just like what he would eat in the wild. I can really imagine a PETA person saying it's cruel to feed a carnivore meat. A chicken had to die for him to get his dinner. :'''''[[[ I guess I should force him to hunt the natural way and possibly contract a disease from a wild animal, or feed him grain-filled food that will dehydrate him, or food full of just by-products and additives. (Okay okay, to clarify, he does go outside, but only when supervised by us, and I don't think cats that hunt will necessarily die or anything. But this is easier and safer, and that's what the PETA people don't understand.)
> 
> We have to be responsible enough to make the best decisions for our animals. Animal abuse does happen, and people won't always agree on what is right, but I wish people wouldn't lump all animal-lovers in with PETA. PETA is making it impossible for people who legitimately want better treatment of livestock and poultry because other people who are so full of PETA hatred think such notions are fanciful, soft-hearted, and ridiculous. You can want better treatment of animals without being a raving lunatic! >:[


I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Cat said:


> Reading this thread and I can't help but think of this:


I weep for humanity!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

mind said:


> I simply stated that the majority of what PETA advocates in support of is totally mainstream, alluding to the fact that being a PETA supporter does not by default equal being crazy, misguided and not well informed on the fringe elements of organization they support certainly.


My point was that the majority of what they advocate is NOT mainstream. Extremist views and terrorist tactics are the MAIN focus for PETA, not some fringe element of the group. They do advocate those mainstream beliefs, yes, but MOST of what they are about is extremism and terrorism. A person who knows about and supports PETA without knowing about and supporting the extremist views and terrorist behavior is a person with his or her head well and truly in the sand. I don't believe that very many of these people exist.

There are many, many alternatives for people who support those mainstream views and who do NOT support the terrorist tactics and extremism. Supporting PETA is a deliberate choice that people make, and when they do that, they are, yes, implicitly or directly supporting the terrorism and extremism. 

The person who proclaims an alignment with PETA is certainly making a powerful and loud statement of personal principles, and that includes making a statement that that person accepts - and possibly promotes - extreme views and terrorism. I know that this does not equate to "crazy" in everyone's book, but it certainly does in mine.


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

ThursdayNext said:


> My point was that the majority of what they advocate is NOT mainstream. Extremist views and terrorist tactics are the MAIN focus for PETA, not some fringe element of the group. They do advocate those mainstream beliefs, yes, but MOST of what they are about is extremism and terrorism. A person who knows about and supports PETA without knowing about and supporting the extremist views and terrorist behavior is a person with his or her head well and truly in the sand. I don't believe that very many of these people exist.
> 
> There are many, many alternatives for people who support those mainstream views and who do NOT support the terrorist tactics and extremism. Supporting PETA is a deliberate choice that people make, and when they do that, they are, yes, implicitly or directly supporting the terrorism and extremism.
> 
> The person who proclaims an alignment with PETA is certainly making a powerful and loud statement of personal principles, and that includes making a statement that that person accepts - and possibly promotes - extreme views and terrorism. I know that this does not equate to "crazy" in everyone's book, but it certainly does in mine.


I'm not following, would you care to identify the specific 'extremist views and terrorist tactics' that are a main focus of PETA?

I searched for any suggestion of extremist views or terrorist tactics on PETA's website, but have come up empty handed. If extremist views and terrorist tactics were a main focus of PETA, and knowledge of this was implicit to all supporters of the group, would they not be prominently featured on the groups website? 

I've found suggestions like; host a vegan barbecue, post photos of vegan food, run a marathon to raise funds, visit sanctuaries rather than zoos, drink from a coffee cup with a slogan. The most extreme suggestion was to pass out pamphlets wearing a bikini or swim trunks made out of synthetic lettuce leaves, a bit above average, but not especially extreme, and absolutely not terrorism. 

I'm being entirely objective; my head is well and truly above the sand, but I cannot find any hint of what you suggest is the primary focus of PETA.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

One "hint", used simply to illustrate and to remind, as requested above, and not to argue...

Anyone remember PETA's campaign a number of years back comparing a photo of a starving animal to a WWII Concentration Camp prisoner? While starving any animal is sickening to me, on many occasions, it unfortunately occurs as a result of the owner having poor knowledge of proper nutritional alternatives for, say, toothless aged horses. They believe (erroneously) that thinness is somehow "normal" during a horse's final years. PETA directly used this concept to exercise their EXTREMIST position, with underlying ideals of TERRORISM-- "to instill feelings of terror by one person/organization's actions upon another person/group of persons"...what Jew feels no hint of terror when viewing photos of victims of the Nazi regime?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Tehy also compared a pile of dead pigs to a pile of dead kids I believe.. ITS NOT THE SAME!! they are weirdooosss!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just like any group, I believe that there are some members of PETA who use extreme / terrorist like tactics. But like other groups (Christians and Muslims come to mind), we should not judge a group based on a small percentage of nut bags. I am not a member of PETA and my charity $$ will not be going to their group, but I can agree with the most basic of their principles...the ethical treatment of animals.

I eat meat, I use animal by-products. My daughter has grown up with me calling cows "Hamburgers on Hooves". . However, I do believe that we have a responsibility to domestic and wild animals to treat them well. Humane slaughter methods where the animal does not suffer before or during death. No "canned" hunts, hunting responsibly, domestic animals provided with all their needs.... That is something I can get behind. The problem occurs when a group takes extreme measures that cause harm to life and property. I'm not a fan of fur (there are do many gray synthetics these days!), however I cannot support dousing a woman with red paint and destroying her fur coat. Many of the stories here (releasing or killing people's animals to make a point) are pure evil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Anymore stories?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> One "hint", used simply to illustrate and to remind, as requested above, and not to argue...
> 
> Anyone remember PETA's campaign a number of years back comparing a photo of a starving animal to a WWII Concentration Camp prisoner? While starving any animal is sickening to me, on many occasions, it unfortunately occurs as a result of the owner having poor knowledge of proper nutritional alternatives for, say, toothless aged horses. They believe (erroneously) that thinness is somehow "normal" during a horse's final years. PETA directly used this concept to exercise their EXTREMIST position, with underlying ideals of TERRORISM-- "to instill feelings of terror by one person/organization's actions upon another person/group of persons"...what Jew feels no hint of terror when viewing photos of victims of the Nazi regime?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a worry, I'm not attempting to bait anyone into an argument, it is a genuine request. 

I'm not familiar with that specific PETA campaign. Based on the description you've given, I would agree it is extreme, but only in the approach, not the view. I could be accused of splitting hairs, but an extreme view and an extreme approach to publicising a view are distinctly different in my mind. Just to note, I do not condone the extreme approach.

A common straw man argument against PETA is to suggest they believe humans should not have 'pets'. If PETA did not support pets, regardless of the bond or relationship that exist between caregiver and animal, I would consider this an extreme view. 

There are multiple definitions available for terrorism, but 'the use of violence and threats to intimidate or coerce, especially for political purposes,' is the most common. I'm given the impression that is the definition most suited to the use of 'terrorism' in ThursdayNext's post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

PETA may not condone terrorist acts on their web site, but I believe an earlier poster's story about livestock being given gatorade laced with ex-lax would qualify, if not as terrorism, certainly as terrible extremism. As well as the account of show dogs being killed because they're better off dead than living the 'abusive' life as a show dog.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

mind said:


> A common straw man argument against PETA is to suggest they believe humans should not have 'pets'. If PETA did not support pets, regardless of the bond or relationship that exist between caregiver and animal, I would consider this an extreme view.


Some quotes for you:

Both from Dr. Jerry Vlasak
Quote: " I don't think you'd have to kill -- assassinate -- too many [doctors involved with animal testing] ... I think for 5 lives, 10 lives, 15 human lives, we could save a million, 2 million, 10 million non-human lives."
Animal Rights 2003 convention, 8/3/03 
Quote: " If someone is killing, on a regular basis, thousands of animals, and if that person can only be stopped in one way by the use of violence, then it is certainly a morally justifiable solution."


Quote: " Arson, property destruction, burglary and theft are 'acceptable crimes' when used for the animal cause." -- Alex Pacheco, Director, PETA 

Quote: "The truth is that extremism and outrage provide the fundamental fuel for many special interest groups," Newkirk said. "We are complete press ****s. It is our obligation." 

Quote: "Pet ownership is an abysmal situation brought about by human manipulation." (Ingrid Newkirk, PETA founder Washingtonian Aug. 1986) 

Quote: " In the end I think it would be lovely if we stopped this whole notion of pets altogether." (Ingrid Newkirk Newsday, Feb. 21 1988)

Quote: " As the surplus of cats and dogs (artificially engineered by centuries of forced breeding) declined, eventually companion animals would be phased out, and we would return to a more symbiotic relationship-enjoyment at a distance." --Ingrid Newkirk, "Just Like Us? Toward a Notion of Animal Rights" 

Quote: "Let us allow the dog to disappear from our brick and concrete jungles--from our firesides, from the leather nooses and chains by which we enslave it." --John Bryant, Fettered Kingdoms: An Examination of A 
Changing Ethic (Washington, DC: People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PeTA),


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Failbhe said:


> PETA may not condone terrorist acts on their web site, but I believe an earlier poster's story about livestock being given gatorade laced with ex-lax would qualify, if not as terrorism, certainly as terrible extremism. As well as the account of show dogs being killed because they're better off dead than living the 'abusive' life as a show dog.


Feeding livestock ex-lax could certainly be animal abuse, which seems to fall into the category of terrorism in a somewhat abstract sense. The issue with that example is however, if PETA does not officially support this action it cannot be applied to the group or the whole of it's members. I could host a pig roast and claim it to be an action by PETA, but obviously it wouldn't reflect the organizations views or that of its supporters. 

Killing show dogs because they live an 'abusive' life strikes me as a fabricated. 
PETA does support euthanasia of animals, which based on my observations of discussions on horse slaughter would put them in the majority on this forum. PETA only supports euthanasia in the case of abandoned animals to prevent them going uncared for and suffering unnecessarily though. PETA also supports humane training of animals, which would apply to dog showing being okay.



Speed Racer said:


> Some quotes for you:
> 
> Both from Dr. Jerry Vlasak
> Quote: " I don't think you'd have to kill -- assassinate -- too many [doctors involved with animal testing] ... I think for 5 lives, 10 lives, 15 human lives, we could save a million, 2 million, 10 million non-human lives."
> ...


Thanks, I'm already familiar with the majority of those quotations. 

They are not relevant to the specific question I've posed. I asked for examples from PETA's website, because that is the source of official positions for the organization as a whole. Regardless of Newkirk's role in founding PETA, the organization has grown far beyond her as an individual, and thus her views don't necessarily reflect the whole any longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have quotes that were made much later, and they're still in line with Ms. Newkirk's ideas, so I hardly think PETA has 'grown' much, except in money. Their terrorist roots are still very much intact.

You stated you wanted to see quotes where it was stated that pets should be eliminated, and I supplied them. Now you're saying that WASN'T the point? Then tell me again, what WAS your point?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mind said:


> F
> PETA does support euthanasia of animals, which based on my observations of discussions on horse slaughter would put them in the majority on this forum.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


isn't peta and hsus now both for horse slaughter?? seeing as they have now seen the ill effects that are cased by not having it available??


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I have quotes that were made much later, and they're still in line with Ms. Newkirk's ideas, so I hardly think PETA has 'grown' much, except in money. Their terrorist roots are still very much intact.
> 
> You stated you wanted to see quotes where it was stated that pets should be eliminated, and I supplied them. Now you're saying that WASN'T the point? Then tell me again, what WAS your point?


A quote by Ingrid Newkirk is not a reflection on PETA, it is a reflection on Ingrid Newkirk. The organization that PETA has grown into is the product of a unique amalgamation of many views, not an individual woman's views.

The question I asked has not changed, I am asking for a quote taken directly from PETA's website - as that would be an official view and therefore the most accurate reflection of the groups stance on any given subject. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

kait18 said:


> isn't peta and hsus now both for horse slaughter?? seeing as they have now seen the ill effects that are cased by not having it available??


I just double checked. 

PETA does not support horse slaughter. PETA supports horse euthanasia; the reasoning supporting the termination of life is the same as horse slaughter, but they don't believe the flesh should be sold. 

HSUS appears to be against horse slaughter still. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think the PETA website is all smoke and mirrors. They like any large corporation in america are not going to be totally transparent in their plans or actions. The fact is that if the post on PETA's website that they are against pet ownership they will loose a lot of their supporter's and funding. It would be like if Coca Cola published its syrup recipe on its website. I know PETA is a not-for-profit but that does not mean that its not a business. In the end, PETA is a business and a highly successful one at that.

PETA I think shares some traits with a lot of churches. Its a non-business business that is based one on individuals morals and ethics. The issues of pet ownership is comparable to any other "deep doctrine" of a church. Information that any layman does not get until they have proven themselves to be deeply involved. You hear about these ideas from people who have left the fold or after the fact.


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

HorseMom1025 said:


> Just like any group, I believe that there are some members of PETA who use extreme / terrorist like tactics. But like other groups (Christians and Muslims come to mind), we should not judge a group based on a small percentage of nut bags.


And what if I think the ideas supported by all three of those groups are inherently nutty? I don't know, I didn't really understand the rhetoric. Yes, being an extremist is very different from just supporting a bunch of ideas -without- being an extremist, but if I don't agree with the ideas at the core of it...then it's not like the organisation supported by the non-extremists falls in a favourable light, anyway. They're on different levels, and the non-extremists are certainly worthy of respect as people, but I still do not support the organisation they're supporting (PETA, christianity, islam). (The whole religion argument doesn't work on someone anti-religion, but I guess you were hoping to appeal to the majority.)


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

You aren't going to find anything about terrorist or extreme measures on their website, I hope you realize that. The same goes for any restaurant that uses a "special" sauce, they just aren't going to advertise their secrets. If you need proof read more stories on PETA interactions, there is nothing peaceful about them their goal is to cause chaos, just like terrorists do.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

PhelanVelvel said:


> And what if I think the ideas supported by all three of those groups are inherently nutty? I don't know, I didn't really understand the rhetoric. Yes, being an extremist is very different from just supporting a bunch of ideas -without- being an extremist, but if I don't agree with the ideas at the core of it...then it's not like the organisation supported by the non-extremists falls in a favourable light, anyway. They're on different levels, and the non-extremists are certainly worthy of respect as people, but I still do not support the organisation they're supporting (PETA, christianity, islam). (The whole religion argument doesn't work on someone anti-religion, but I guess you were hoping to appeal to the majority.)


My point, if you bother to read the entire post instead of jumping on my example, is that terrorists / extremists exist in ALL organizations. (I'll add Republicans, Democrats, Homeschoolers, etc to the list if it makes you feel any better).

I think we can all agree that animal abuse is horrific. That no one should be allowed to get away with starving, torturing, or beating an animal. PETA believes that as well. Where we differ is in how we define these terms. I don't believe that I'm hurting my cat by keeping her indoors, feeding her, cleaning up after her and allowing her to take over my bed at night. Some extremists at PETA may disagree with me. Convinced that the sheer act of domesticating a cat is cruel. We can agree to disagree and as long as they do not infringe on my rights, I don't care what they think. However, if they break into my home and kill my cat, then they have crossed the line and the law will be on my side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm...confused as to what everyone is arguing about. Seems as though the general consensus is, we hate PETA... so.. yay?
Does anybody have any stories? That was the original point of the post, I believe.


----------

